# Adopting a pigeon this week!



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi there, I am new here, and let me start off by saying I had been "lurking" for a while and that I am now adopting a pigeon this week. I am going to an animal shelter that I have been in contact with and I will be adopting the bird from them on Thursday.

I am posting here to see what I should have ready. I did some reading and some searches on getting a new bird but I just wanted some more info. the bird I am getting is being looked after and is healthy. He's had a diet of mostly dove food and other necessary nutrients/grit, and vitamins. He's been (dusted?) for mites so he doesn't have any of that. So I am going to go pick him up on thursday and I will have a car carrier for him.

What do I need to have on Thursday for welcoming the bird to my house? What kind of foods? How about preventative medicines/vitamins? 

What kind of cage? I don't have time to build one now but I eventually will make my own cage big enough for the bird to roam around and flap his wings. But right now I need to get a store bought one.

The bird is a young adult who is not a feral but a former racing pigeon. He was lost and the adoption agency was told by the owner he didn't want the bird anymore.  

the animal rescue place had positive things to say about the bird and they will be getting him ready for the transition (trimming nails, etc).

My final question is about cleanup and, "poop." If I let the bird roam around I know you cannot potty train them but how should I go about trying to get the bird to do his business only in his cage or only on a certain spot in the room (while roosting on a shelf, etc). i don't want doo-doo on my new couch and bed and carpet. If it does happen what s the easiest way to clean it up?


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How wonderful that you are adopting a pigeon from the shelter! Most of the information you need can be found in the Pet Pigeon "sticky" here in this forum: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your new pigeon.
Thank you for offering this little guy a loving home. 
Terry gave you the link for pet pigeons care.
As for the droppings, I found the easiest way to keep the areas clean where I don't want any poops is to put out fleece throws, which are relatively inexpensive, and easy to clean and dry.
After the pigeon settles in you will notice which areas he prefers to perch on and you can put out towels or throws. 

Good luck with your new friend.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your adoption! How wonderful.

If I may add, if you haven't already, as part of prevention, I recommend locating a "pigeon friendly" avian vet as well as a rehabber, which you may or may not already have.

Sometimes there can be times when an avian vet is absolutely necessary. It is wonderful to already have access to these resources should an emergency arise. I can't stress the need enough, because you can focus on the bird during a health crisis, which is stressful enough, rather then flipping thru the phone book trying to find someone when time is of the essence.

Treesa


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

if i have a pet bird that is always inside, and he is in a clean environtment and won't be exposed to any other birds or animals, what kind of risks are there that the pigeon could develop an illness? any ways for prevention?

thanks.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations on your adoption! How wonderful.
> 
> If I may add, if you haven't already, as part of prevention, I recommend locating a "pigeon friendly" avian vet as well as a rehabber, which you may or may not already have.
> 
> ...


yes ill make sure i have somebody i can call on if my pidgie is under the weather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Congratulations! I am so glad that you have decided to adopt a pidgie.

When I have pigeons indpprs I keep them in a Chinchilla/Chipmunk cage. They are 2 ft high, 18 inches deep and 3 ft long. I buy them from the pet shop and they are spacious enough for wing flapping and wandering. 

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Badbird,

You seem to have done a good job by as you stated,"lurking around"  to get information. That is a good first step in the right direction to take in a pigeon.Knowing the basics is very important.You would be surprised how many people just go out and get an animal without knowing anything about the poor thing! Children and hamsters are a good example.(Oh, I mean the hamsters being the animal by the way!  ) 

There are many pigeon supply outlets that are available and can be found here at Pigeon~Talk.One of them:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com 

For now a good pigeon-dove mix or wild bird seed blend will do. A large bag of *pigeon* grit costs only about 5 bucks and takes only a few days for delivery.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, your username might be 'badbird', but you're a '*Goodbird*' in my book  

Reading about a pigeon being adopted from a shelter is absolutely wonderful.
Thank you so much.  
Please do keep us posted & when your new found friend gets settled in, we would love to see some pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks i am excited to have a new pet. they are taking for ever with my "application" but i know its the formal process. i hope i hear back from them by thursday as its my day off and only other day this week i can drive out to where the shelter is. i bought a new digital camera to take pictures if/when it arrives to my house. ill be going to petsmart or petco or something like that for a cage to house the bird in while i am at work or sleeping. i will probably get a ferret/chinchilla cage since they are wide instead of tall so the bird can flap their wings. often times when i am at work the pigeon can roam around the bathroom since its wayyyyyyyyyyyy bigger than a cage. ill have to work on setting that up. i dont think im ever going to let the bird fly around outside, i dont want him never coming back or being attacked.

what is everyone's opinion on those flight suits i've seen? i know they can help keep the poop from being too messy...how long can they wear them for until you need to "change" them? anybody use the leash feature to take their pigeon for a walk? (or a "fly") LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The flight suit seems like a good idea to me, but I've never tried it.
I know there was a discussion about it on the forum recently.
The leash, I don't think it is a good idea, I can imagine if the bird takes off suddenly he could get injured.
I don't let my birds fly outside either anymore, it is too dangerous. But if he has free roam of the house at least a few hours a day, he will be fine.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Flight Suit*

Hi BadBird...best of luck with your new pijjie!

I have a racing homing pigeon who cannot fly due to loss of his right flight feathers. He is a spoiled rotten bird who rules my 4 cats and me with a iron beak!  (see his story in the PIGEON STORY section)

I let him have free rein of the apartment and decided to try a flight suit. I posted my adventures SOME PLACE on the site but can't remember where! From now on I will have to make a NOTE!  Anyway, it's very important to get the right size. The company recommended an X-Wide due to the measurements I gave them. HOWEVER, Mr. Squeaks ended up with an *X-LARGE* ! He weighs 1.03 lbs but the company goes by inches from neck to vent and chest at widest point UNDER the wings.

While the X-Large is a wee bit big, it works like a charm! The suit instruction package recommends amounts of time wear. I've left his suit on for at least a few hours a day to acclimate him. One time there were 6 poops when I removed it - and no, the poops do not stick to his feathers. The suit is designed so the poops "drop" into a "pouch."

Here is their toll free phone plus web site where you can see HOW to put the suit on. Good luck!

*888-412-7667*

*www.flightquarters.c*om


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks guys for your feedback, stories, and insight.

i still have not heard back from the place I am adopting the bird from.  booooooooooooooo.

i wanted to go monday but they said they were booked, so they would process my application tuesday. its wed. night now and nothing. tomorrow is the only day this week I can go out to them in my car, so I am going to call them if I don't hear from them about my "application."


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope you can pick up your new friend tomorrow.

Good luck.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It looks like your adoption is going through. Badbird isn't on petfinder anymore. I'm suprised that it took so long for him to get adopted, his name is so cute! I'm glad that the little guy is getting the home that he deserves. Needless to say I don't approve of long distance release to thin pigeon numbers, or Badbird's former owner who abandoned him.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i sure hope it goes through im going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Badbird, calm down now! You are naturally excited about the pending adoption. Maybe they were short staffed (which is the norm just about everywhere lately) and had a busy week?

I am sure that by the time I get off work late tonight I will be reading about your newly acquired pet pigeon.

Please keep us informed...we are getting anxious as well!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

well unfortunately i couldn't get a hold of the shelter so no pigeon this week. i wont be able to get out there til next week. i last heard from them on sunday so they must have been very busy with all the other animals they had this week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update

Well, I know you have been so excited with anticipation, so this is a letdown.

But.."Good things come to those who wait"....and this will give you more time to prepare for the adoption.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah im just going to sit back and wait now and get on with my life.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope you'll have better luck next week.

Reti


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

me too. i just hope i hear from them soon. but ill be patient.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ok*

my references told me that the rescue people called them and shortly there after they called me. they asked a few questions, gave me some info, and I set up a time for tomorrow night to go and meet with the bird and take him home...i'm stoked. i have to go get like a pet carrier now from petco or something so i am prepared.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure you are thrilled just going out and buying the pet carrier, I know I would be. 

The pet carriers for cats work just fine as I have about 15 of them for emergencies. They have just enough light to see, yet keep them calm, too much light sometimes makes them scared and restless.

Please update us when you bring your baby home, and maybe a picture?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations.
I am so glad it worked out.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you get one of those pet carriers that have a wire door at one end, here's something I noticed. When you are carrying the carrier, have the wire door at the back. The birds seem less stressed seeing the world rushing away from them, rather than rushing toward them. Congratulations!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> When you are carrying the carrier, have the wire door at the back. The birds seem less stressed seeing the world rushing away from them, rather than rushing toward them. Congratulations!


Hi Terri, 

Wow, great observation and suggestion!!! I would never have thought of this myself but it makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations Badbird on your adoption going thru,

Great things come to those who wait!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks all.

i may be going tomorrow after work but we'll see how traffic is.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Badbird

Congratulations on getting a pij. A suggestion - put a cloth in the bottom of the carrier - helps keep the little guys from sliding around.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Excellent suggestion LadyTarheel.We don't want the little guy skating home! Two good pieces of advice now to make Badbirds pigeon trip a comfortable one.

By the way Badbird, just curious, what are you going to name him?  Goodbird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> If you get one of those pet carriers that have a wire door at one end, here's something I noticed. When you are carrying the carrier, have the wire door at the back. The birds seem less stressed seeing the world rushing away from them, rather than rushing toward them. Congratulations!


That is very observent of you, I usually lay a towel over the front so nothing disturbs them, while walking in and out of places, they do get more agitated, now I know why. Also, in a moving car, they are less nauseous, when they can't see the outside world moving along. The pigeon carriers for homing pigeons are open on top, with dowels or wire covering, but have mesh breathable sides so they can't see out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Adding my "carrier" 2 cents...*

I love the cat carriers that have a front AND top opening. Sure is easier to get the cats and birds out! Then again, Mr. Squeaks doesn't fly!  

I will definitely try the suggestion of "backward" carrying. I always keep the top covered anyway. However, when I took Mr. Squeaks to the Vet a short time ago, he threw up (car sick). NEXT time, I will keep both openings covered and see if that helps. There are still vent holes along the sides so he will have ventilation.

Hope all goes well with the adoption, Badbird! We're all waiting with - ah - baited breath! 

One other thing, I found that by "securing" (trapping) the towel under the door, prevented the towel from moving around and possibly bunching up in a corner!


----------

